# voter fraud



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.townhall.com/columnists/geor ... 1024.shtml

Voter fraud is going to really harm this country if it isn't dealt with. Most mericans are not well informed enough to cast a reasoned vote


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.kansas.com/mld/kansas/news/s ... 971498.htm

Its this kind of stuff that going to cause all kinds of litigation after the election. You would think it would be realtively simple to standardize a ballot for the national part of the vote. The reality is that they want it deceptive and confusing.


----------

